# problem mit vserver-email versand



## ungeliebt (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 

ich hab einen neuen vserver,
und hab ein problem mit dem email versand,
folgend fehler code schmeißt mail.info mir aus :

Jun 11 23:26:03 vadmin124 postfix/postmap[21623]: warning: =
valid_hostname: numeric hostname: meineserverip=0A=
Jun 11 23:26:03 vadmin124 postfix/postmap[21623]: fatal: file =
/etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter myhostname: bad parameter value: =
meineserverip=0A=


----------



## ungeliebt (13. Juni 2008)

Bei der Verbindung zum Server ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Konto: 'web0p2.e605-music.de', Server: 'web0p2.e605-music.de', Protokoll: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure (SSL): Nein, Socketfehler: 10061, Fehlernummer: 0x800CCC0E


das ist die Fehlermeldung von Outlook


----------

